# Pigeon doesnt seem to sit on eggs



## yram (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys, you seem like the experts to ask. There's a pigeon couple that laid two eggs in the eavesdrop outside my window. I notice the pigeons are always nearby, but i havent seen them sit on the eggs once since they were laid. They just sort of hang out near the eggs. Granted i dont keep 24 hour survailence on them. I 'm curious if this is normal behavior? I mean its not very warm outside right now, ranging around 5-10'C and there have been a couple rain storms that were pretty cold too, i noticed the eggs were just left unattended while that happened. 

Is this normal? Or are these pigeons maybe a little young and inexperienced and these eggs wont ever hatch?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

They are probably a young pair like you said so the eggs won't hatch and they will discard of the eggs when they are ready. Then they might lay another pair of eggs later.
Lucas
___________
I may be 12 but I know lots.


----------



## yram (Apr 6, 2012)

Awe  thats too bad. Maybe they'll try again somewhere else around the house, the eavesdrop was a silly place to nest anyway.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Agreed, some young pigeons have crazy ideas for a nest. One time there was a pigeon that laid and egg without a nest and started to make one next to it. Crazy little birds.
Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

And I also forgot to say, thanks for referring us as 'experts'.
Lucas


----------



## yram (Apr 6, 2012)

You must be the experts! The most helpful information i could find about every single aspect of pigeons was found on this message board!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are the eggs cold? It could just be that you are lucky enough to catch them off nest duty every time  They do get off the nest periodically. But even then I would think you'd catch them on the nest at some point even without watching them all the time.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

My thought was that if you can see the birds they can see you and they are hopping off the nest as the window/observation area is approached by people. Just a thought.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jaysen said:


> My thought was that if you can see the birds they can see you and they are hopping off the nest as the window/observation area is approached by people. Just a thought.


That's a good point. Some of mine are quite skittish so it can be expected of ferals too. Pigeons can hear and see better than us so they know when we're coming!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's a good point. Some of mine are quite skittish so it can be expected of ferals too. Pigeons can hear and see better than us so they know when we're coming!


This is also true, but think there are so many possiblities, so it's really hard to say, unless we were there with you.
Lucas


----------



## yram (Apr 6, 2012)

Well im pretty sure they dont sit on them, i'll even notice they're left unattended in the cold for hours at a time and when i do see them, the couple seems to be cuddling eachother comfortably just eyesight distance from the eggs and never actually sitting on them. This makes me think they're not just skidding away from the window when they sense i'm around.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

yram said:


> Well im pretty sure they dont sit on them, i'll even notice they're left unattended in the cold for hours at a time and when i do see them, the couple seems to be cuddling eachother comfortably just eyesight distance from the eggs and never actually sitting on them. This makes me think they're not just skidding away from the window when they sense i'm around.


Then they could be a young couple. Or the eggs just might be unfertile and the female senses it. If you have any questions feel free to email me.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty old convo but thought i should add...my female seems to be scared all the time when i enter my breeding loft even when shes at the far right side from where i enter she can always sense when im coming in, and it spooks me because at times i dont think shes sitting on her eggs at all and just hanging around with the male. the male does his part but i dont think the female is doing her half of the job... is 2010 consider old birds or YB's?


----------

